# Best Cookware----Stainless Vs Ceramic



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

We are looking to buying new cookware and would like some suggestions on Stainless VS Ceramic as well as brand suggestions.

We do have some stainless pots and looking to replace Teflon.

Please don't suggest cast iron as we have a full set.

Need a decent product but since we are nearing the last lap in this race, we don't want to spend a fortune.



TIA


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Love my cast iron, stainless and ceramic...all for different purposes. The iron is my go-to pot and cannot be beaten for fry/saute. My stainless is not stick-resistant, though great for steaming, baking, and sauteing for short times (using oil). I would not be able to scramble eggs in it. The ceramic is stick-resistent, though mine have been used for a while, so I do use a light spritz of a spray release product. The ceramic lining will develop cracks and fissures if not handled properly. Don't put a really hot pot in water as the coating and lining expand and contract differently to rapid temp changes. Let it cool. The ceramic is much better and longer lasting than the old teflon was. Good luck at finding the perfect pot, just get a nice heavy one.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Stainless. You can probably find a good set for cheap at a thrift store or estate sale, as the good stuff lasts forever. I have a combined set of Revere ware - part of it I got as a wedding present 35 years ago, the other pieces are even older and out of grandma's estate. Still looks good, perfectly serviceable. 

I still keep one non stick skillet around, mainly for scrambled eggs.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

MO_cows said:


> Stainless. You can probably find a good set for cheap at a thrift store or estate sale, as the good stuff lasts forever. I have a combined set of Revere ware - part of it I got as a wedding present 35 years ago, the other pieces are even older and out of grandma's estate. Still looks good, perfectly serviceable.
> 
> I still keep one non stick skillet around, mainly for scrambled eggs.


I am thinking tri clad stainless from All Clad and get a couple ceramic skillets.
Thanks


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

My favorite cookware is from Denmark. I'm hard on pots/pans and yet have had this set for over 30 yrs without its being damaged.  (Lifetime warranty too, though this set was not cheap.)


----------



## dfr1973 (Apr 19, 2012)

Copper-bottomed stainless steel - and I have no clue what brand my best, most-durable ones are because I got them from a garage sale years ago when I was just starting out on my own (early 90s) and they had already seen a good amount of use when I plunked down my quarters for each way back when. The beauty of stainless is that is what is recommended for both cheese-making and soap-making, along with a whole bunch of cooking.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

We love something called "GreenPan". It is ceramic coated.

But not all GreenPan cookware is equal.

What we got does NOT have the 2 exposed rivet heads inside the skillet.

I do most of the after dinner cleanup, and I HATE egg and starchy food residue crusted on and around the rivet heads.

It is kind of hard to find. We bought it at a Kitchen Collection outlet store.

But even that store had some with and some without exposed rivet heads.

You will notice that those paper inserts in displayed pans invaribly cover up the rivet heads.

This is an example of what we bought (we bought 2 complete sets):

http://www.kitchencollection.com/greenpan-rio-12-fry-pan


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Copper bottom Revere Ware for all pots used on the wood stove. Cast iron skillets. We also have cast iron Dutch ovens for campfire cooking along with the skillets....James


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

My larger pieces are stainless, but two skillets are the white ceramic. I also have cast iron, but like the ceramic just as much for most things. But they are not no-oil, regardless of the advertisement. Eggs stick without a little bit of oil or grease. For items that need frying longer, (like pan grilled steak) I use cast iron as it doesn't burn as quickly. 

I gave into the hype and bought one of those new copped infused ceramic ones that are being advertised. Save your money -- they are no better than the regular ceramic and are twice as expensive.

Long winded way of suggesting you get stainless for most things, but ceramic for frying.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Another vote for stainless , preferably copper-bottom, for most versatile cookware.. I had a few pieces of Mama's Revere ware that I inherited, that are well over 60 years old. I've added to my collection through the years when I find good pieces....mostly @ garage sales. 

I also can't pass up cast iron pieces. I've had a big 12" skillet and a dutch oven that I've had for years. Just found a practically-new 10" Lodge skillet @ a garage sale for $2. A good scrubbing and re-seasoning and it looks like new!

I coat my stainless skillet w/ butter (I suppose you could use oil, I just like the flavor butter adds) before cooking scrambled eggs. Let 'em begin to set around the edges before taking a silicone spatula & begin gently moving the edges toward the center, allowing the uncooked portion to run to the open area. Keep working around till egg is cooked. Guaranteed not to stick, fluffy eggs every time. Even taught my DH how to do it.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Wanted you guys to know that I spotted well priced All Clad, Cuisinart, and LeCreuset cookware along with other brands at TJ Maxx yesterday. Be aware that reduced cost may be related to the bottoms not being perfectly flat/level. Makes no difference to those who cook on gas. If you have a glass top electric or induction range...forget using a warped bottom.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I have been collecting Guardian Ware for many years. I have my grandma's pieces that she gave me when I started my own household. Other pieces I have bought cheap at yard sales getting rid of "grandma's stuff". I love it as much as my cast iron and another good thing is that it is not as HEAVY as cast iron - esp. on days that my arthritis is acting up.  The nice thing about Guardian Ware is that it is heavy enough and heats so evenly that you never burn or scorch anything. Excellent for making puddings and sauces.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the info


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Not to hijack the thread, but does anybody else remember Club Aluminum cookware?

My wife still has some. It is really nice (heavy aluminum).

There was a scare long ago that aluminum cookware was causing Alzheimer's but I think that rumor was not proven through studies.

But that rumor may have killed Club Aluminum---not sure.


----------



## Pistachio (Dec 10, 2016)

I have had several brands including All-Clad. IMO Tramontina is the best value. It is every bit as good as All-Clad at half the cost or less. 

Whatever you get make sure the pans are heavy; thin pans warp. If you have an induction stove get induction pans. If not get tri-ply as the core allows for much better heat distribution. Make sure all your pans are oven safe so you can sear the steak then finish it in the oven.

Buy by the piece; although the sets seem like a good deal you will learn that you don't use or like all of the pans in the set. Get a 10 and 8 inch fry pan with lids (glass preferably) and a deep sauce pan with sloping sides. Also get a large Dutch oven. You can cook most any dish with those four pieces. You can later add a small sautÃ© pan for veggies and roux, a roasting pan and an aluminum baking sheet. 

Remember to use moderate heat or many foods will stick. Warm the pans before adding oil or fat. Use Barkeepers Friend to keep them pretty.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

I like "Lifetime Cookware" ,it conducts heat very well and is easy to maintain. I have been using it for over 30 years. It is pricey but well worth it in my opinion.

http://www.lifetimecookware.com/lten.htm


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Stainless and cast iron.

I buy good quality stainless as I find it at thrift sore and yard sales. My favorite brand is Permanent cookware. 40+ years and still in great condition. Don't think its made anymore. Its waterless cookware, really thick bottomed.

Dh and I discovered we have our favorite pots and pans and certain sizes so I just look for that. Set just dont work for us.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I love my Calphalon set.


----------



## ginne (Jan 5, 2017)

I would prefer ceramic over stainless steel. They are non reactive and non toxic. It does not contain any metals. No odors and gases are released into the air even when heated at high temperature.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I love my All Clad pots and my Le Creuset and Staub cast iron. And I have a couple of favorite lodge cast iron frying pans that are indispensable.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I love my All Clad pots and my Le Creuset and Staub cast iron. And I have a couple of favorite lodge cast iron frying pans that are indispensable.


Thanks Lisa,

Is that All Clad tri-ply?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

po boy said:


> Thanks Lisa,
> 
> Is that All Clad tri-ply?



Yes it is...and with a copper core and copper lids. I hate the copper lids...pain to polish. I've had it for about 25 years and though expensive, was worth it. I'll never need other pans.

I do always keep a couple of T-Fal non stick skillets around too.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Yes it is...and with a copper core and copper lids. I hate the copper lids...pain to polish. I've had it for about 25 years and though expensive, was worth it. I'll never need other pans.
> 
> I do always keep a couple of T-Fal non stick skillets around too.


You got the good stuff!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I just ordered All Clad on discount from metrokitchen.com I just bought the pieces I needed rather than a set. America&#8217;s Test Kitchens highly recommend them, placing a Belgen company above them, but they are very very expensive. All Clad are made in USA, Cousinart are made in China.

I saved a ton of money buying individually and on sale. The All Clad are also suitable for convection cooktops, should you ever get one.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Maura said:


> I just ordered All Clad on discount from metrokitchen.com I just bought the pieces I needed rather than a set. Americaâs Test Kitchens highly recommend them, placing a Belgen company above them, but they are very very expensive.


What is the Belgen company? A particular piece?
Cooks illustrated/Americans Test Kitchen has rated All Clad tops in most reviews I've seen.


----------



## wildcard (Jun 19, 2013)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I love my All Clad pots and my Le Creuset and Staub cast iron. And I have a couple of favorite lodge cast iron frying pans that are indispensable.


Hi Lisa, where are you? I live in north Idaho also. I may even be your neighbor.

We have the same hair color so I may be your long lost brother.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

they both have different purposes and values

stainless is great for quick searing of meats, while I prefer ceramic for low and slow...stews and such. (though you could sear on ceramic if you want)

I think stainless is more resilient - ceramic can crack and chip.

And it you do go with stainless, make sure it has a solid metal handle, so it is oven safe


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Vast majority of our pots and pans are stainless. Mostly Revere, but a few pieces of Royal Prestige waterless. A few cast iron frying pans, 2 cast iron Dutch ovens (1 regular and 1 porcelain coated that I LOVE), and 1 large hard anodized aluminium frying pan that I mainly use for breakfast cooking. Also have a carbon steel wok that I use for stir frying. We do have a few pieces of ceramic bakeware, and I'll have to give credit, they work pretty dang good.

Overall, I use stainless the most, but there are some jobs that I prefer other materials for.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Other than cast iron, I don't know that there is that much fundamental difference among the others than cannot be compensated for based on your cooking technique. I have a hodgepodge of everything, and I just adapt to whatever I am using. If the OP is older, they might want to err on the side of what is lighter to make it easier to handle the older they get. I have seen some older folks struggle with heavier pots and pans.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I would avoid anything with a coating , they may make them easy to clean for a while but then it starts to come off.

we got some nice cookware as wedding gifts 17 years ago none of it lasted much more than 3-4 years with the amount we used it 

we replaced it with stainless steel pots and cast iron 14 years later still using all the same cookware and expect to be for 20 or more years.

vollrath makes very good aluminum stock pots and stainless steel with aluminum clad bottoms 
Tramontina also makes very servicable stuff I have a few of the tramontinas I think a 22 and a 16 quart 

I think I have a 4 , 6 , 8 ,12, 16 , 20 , 22 quart the 6 and 8 probably see the most use , but when your making big batches big pots are necessary.

if your not planning on going over 8 or 10 quart I would recommend a Fagor pressure cooker https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00023D9RG/ref=s9_acsd_al_bw_c_x_3_w
great pot use it all the time the bottom is thicker and has the triclad type bottom so it doesn't burn things as easily.


it took me a while to spend the coin on it but I really do like it for soups , stews and chili for smaller batches the LeCrusett 5 1/2 quart just cooks things so nicely without scorching the bottom. I just looked at the current price wow they want a lot for them, I think we paid about 245 but we caught it on sale and had an additional 10 or 20% off because we took a class at the place we purchased it , the real steal was that we used a groupon for the class at the fancy cooking store that just had opened so they http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-889899/Le+Creuset+Indigo+Round+French+Ovens
we cook a soup just about every week some times 2 or 3 soups or stews a week


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Goats Galore said:


> Love my cast iron, stainless and ceramic...all for different purposes. The iron is my go-to pot and cannot be beaten for fry/saute. My stainless is not stick-resistant, though great for steaming, baking, and sauteing for short times (using oil). I would not be able to scramble eggs in it. The ceramic is stick-resistent, though mine have been used for a while, so I do use a light spritz of a spray release product. The ceramic lining will develop cracks and fissures if not handled properly. Don't put a really hot pot in water as the coating and lining expand and contract differently to rapid temp changes. Let it cool. The ceramic is much better and longer lasting than the old teflon was. Good luck at finding the perfect pot, just get a nice heavy one.


 My wife hates Cast Iron but I love it, don't stick and easy to care for, last forever.

To me it is the ultimate Man Pan.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

mrs whodunit said:


> Stainless and cast iron.
> 
> I buy good quality stainless as I find it at thrift sore and yard sales. My favorite brand is Permanent cookware. 40+ years and still in great condition. Don't think its made anymore. Its waterless cookware, really thick bottomed.
> 
> Dh and I discovered we have our favorite pots and pans and certain sizes so I just look for that. Set just dont work for us.


 My wife paid $1,500 for a set of Waterless Cookware and I feel Big waist of money.

big rockpile


----------



## BillRider (Dec 22, 2020)

My favorite cookware is Gotham Steel, made with ceramic and super strong titanium. Most are available in various sizes too so you can find just what you need in your kitchen.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Can you cook spam in it?


----------



## bamabear44 (Jan 30, 2018)

I found in a yard sale one of those copper pans they advertised on tv. love it, it is deep and big enough to make chicken and dumplins in and doesn't anything stick, at all... love it!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Can you cook spam in it?


No. Spam ruins cookware. It must be microwaved on disposable plates.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I'll just ask: what kind of pots and pans, griddles, etc. are used in restaurants?


----------



## Rajwinder (11 mo ago)

If we talk about pans durable pans are stainless steel pans because it will last much longer and save your money in the long run.Unfortunately, non-stick pans usually don’t last too long. Stainless steel pans are harder to clean by hand, but they’re dishwasher-safe.But whwn its comes to beginner a non-stick pan is excellent for cooking and it has a smooth surface so its very much easy to cleaning.


----------

